# Special Order Option Codes... Please Help!



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Does anyone here happen to have the option code for the M Aero Kit for the sedans that comes on the 330i SP, or the code for the M Technik kit that we see on the Euro cars? I am trying to do some research on something, and I am not having luck finding it. Also, does anyone know if there is an option code for the M steering wheel and clear lenses for the '02 sedans? I am trying to see if I can use my connections to get any of this stuff ordered on a new E46. It's time to start considering a replacement for the 323i....


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Try uisng the car configurator on bmw.de. Its in German but you can generally figure it out.

At the end you can see the specs and the option cdes of the car you built.

FOr the M wheel look for:
M sport leder lenkrad mit multifunktion (or something like that). I'm not sure if this is even available as a stand-alone option in Europe-but the car configurator should tell you.

clears: Blinkleukten weiss (again, i can't remember the exact spelling). I think this may be the hardest thing to get on a US spec sedan because the front clears make it illegal (you need to have a front orange reflector). 

not sure what the word for front air dam is. IT sounds like what you want ideally is the German M sport paket. THis includes: M Sport steering wheel, clears, black headliner, sport seats, m technik bumpers, 17" wheels (may be 18 I forget), laser/alcantara cloth (very cool).

Good luck-- I think you'll need some pretty good connections to get all of this ordered. Although, I recall that your dealer was able to order a GRan turismo interior on a coupe a few years ago.


----------



## KWiK (Feb 18, 2002)

Here are some codes I dug up:

S0715 M-Aerodynamic Body Styling	
S0775 Anthracite Headlining	
S0313 Electric Folding Exterior Mirrors	
S0320 No Model Enscription (de-badged)	
S0415 Electric Rear Sun Shade	
S0710 M Leather Steering Wheel	
S0760 High Gloss Shadow Line Trim


----------

